# Natural Tick & Flea methods...



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought I should post this here, since I figured many of the raw feeders would already be doing this. 

Ticks are HORRIBLE where we live. They can come out as early as March and are usually around until October/November. They usually peak around May/June and are absolutely insane. In the past, we have used Frontline Plus. I hate using chemicals and it doesn't seem to work all that well anyways. I know that it doesn't repell ticks, but it is supposed to kill them within 24 hours of the tick attaching. We would find engorged ticks all the time on the girls last summer. They both also have tested postive for Lyme/Anaplasmosis. 

So, this spring I am wanting to try some alternative/natural methods and wonder your thoughts. I am first looking into Bug off Garlic (BOG) and also Diamataceous Earth (DE). Does anyone have experience with these products in a heavy tick area? We do not have a flea problem here. 

I'm sick of dumping $30/month into chemicals that don't work. TIA.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone??????


----------



## Sunyoung (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't actually know any natural methods to repel fleas and ticks (ticks are practically unheard of in NW Oregon). While I lived in Kansas and Kentucky, we didn't use tick treatments - we just checked often for ticks and got rid of them if there were any.

With that said, I do remember talking to a few people who said that they put a little bit of garlic (powder?) in their dog or dogs' food to repel ticks and fleas. There is some controversy on giving garlic to dogs though. I also found an article that may be helpful. Here's the last paragraph and a link to the article:


> One way to treat your pet but avoid chemicals altogether is to go the essential oil route. Oils from cedarwood, lemongrass, peppermint, rosemary or thyme have all been shown to be effective, when used sparingly, to keep fleas and ticks away from pets and their favorite haunts. Of course, a little conscientious legwork can obviate the need for any kind of topical or pill-based flea and tick control products, toxic or otherwise. According to NRDC, frequent washing and combing of pets and vacuuming carpets and furniture can bring mild flea infestations under control and help avoid outbreaks altogether.


Natural Flea Control - Nontoxic Flea and Tick Treatments for Dogs and Cats - The Daily Green

This article may also be helpful: "The Whole Pet: Natural Flea & Tick Repellents" by Nancy Crowley, DVM

Good luck and I hope this helps at least a little for you and your dogs!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I've read a lot of reviews about brewers yeast/garlic pills last year, so I tried them out on my dogs during the summer. I also used Avon's Skin So Soft (original scent) diluted in water. I had pretty good luck last year. We camped in different woodsy areas and walked the dogs all over--never had any ticks. My one dog caught fleas FROM the vet's office while recovering from surgery, so I ended up treating all 3 dogs with Capstar pills to be safe. 

Not sure if you have tried the natural topical flea and tick treatments and sprays, but if you haven't--I wouldn't recommend them. The smell is overwhelming and gave us headaches, and the product permanently stained my white dog's fur yellow where I applied it. The smell is just too strong for the dogs too--I ended up giving all of them a bath to wash it off. 

I'll give the dogs garlic and use the Skin So Soft again. A little of that goes a long way--otherwise that can get kinda strong too. I keep it away from the dogs' faces (I mostly use it on their underside/legs/back). I just lightly spritz it on them at times and rub it in, especially when camping or before we walk when I know mosquitoes might be a problem. It's safe, so I spray it on myself too before an evening walk that may be buggy--beats using chemicals.

Not sure if it will solve your problem with the ticks, but it's worth a try. Some people swear by the Skin So Soft, and I know people have been using it for years for different animals. I'm going to try some natural heartworm prevention as well--at least for most of the months during the year. Good luck!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I think I'm going to just have to see what works and what doesn't. I have heard great things about Skin So Soft....so that might be something we try out too. 

I know garlic is controversial....but from what I've read....small doses are fine.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what would be a good, natural alternative but I use Revolution because it's worked for me and many others I know plus my dog comes to work with me everyday and if she comes in contact with a flea infested dog I want her to be protected. It also protects against heartworm and other parasites. Sorry, not very helpful.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

My mom use to wash our dog's in Shaklee's Basic H soap, she said it worked really well to repel bugs. For ticks specifically I've heard a few drops of rose geranium essential oil on a dogs collar once a week can work well. If you can't find rose geranium oil, they say palmarosa oil can also work, I think some companies make soaps from these oils too which might help. I've never tried it myself so I'm not sure how well it works, you may want to look it up online.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

My vet gave me this recipe:

Biting Bug Spray
In a spray bottle combine:

1 cup Avon Skin-So-Soft
1 cup Water
1 teaspoon Eucalyptus oil
2-3 tablespoons Apple cider vinegar

Mix thoroughly and apply. You can spray this on yourself, on your window screens, on even on your dog.

I haven't used it myself, but I've heard people have some luck with it. I don't take Louis out to woody/bushy areas much, and he's not much of an outdoor hiker so he doesn't get any type of flea prevention medication. I did find a tick on him last summer, but he is so white that bugs are pretty easy to spot and pick off. Bugs like to bite me though! So I might try making it for myself when warmer weather rolls around. 

Some other alternatives he suggested:

- a few drops of lemon eucalyptus, neem/karanja, or cedar and peppermint (or trial combinations) in a cup of warm water, shaken to emulsify, and sprayed on the fur (especially around ear tips) to repel fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes
- slice a lemon and place it in a cup of boiling water to sit overnight, rub on fur
- one chopped garlic clove per 40 lb body weight mixed in with food (start small and work up to it)
- brewer's yeast, 1 tsp. per 30 lb body weight with food

He also recommended:

- Quantum's "Flea & Tick" repellent, an herbal flea spray that repels fleas and ticks
- Natural Animal's Shoo oil or Halo's Cloud Nine herbal oil diluted 15-20 drops per gallon of water, apply directly to feet, between shoulder blades, tail, etc. every 2-3 days (but may cause skin irritation in sensitive dogs)

Again, I haven't tried any of these so I can't vouch for their efficacy. But they all seem to be relatively safe. I have also read up on DE. Some people put it in food (but make sure it's food grade, not the kind you buy at Home Depot), or you can buy the garden variety and sprinkle it around the house or yard. The drawback is that it becomes ineffective when moist/damp/wet. So if you sprinkled it in your yard and it rains, you're SOL :shocked: Hope this helps.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I use this Richards Organics Naturally Gentle and Safe Flea and Tick Spray 12oz - Cherrybrook before we go hiking. it seems to do a good job of repelling ticks.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have an awesome vet schtuffy! Thanks for posting those recipes. I've tried a few essential oils last season with zero effectiveness. I'm hoping to find something this season. I've used pesticides in the past and they weren't working for me either. Yeah the tick dies after biting your dog, but it doesnt stop them from crawling on your dog in the first place. If the tick doesn't bite and just scores a free ride into your house, that's not good. They craw around and eventually find you;0( Besides that there not good for your dog. Pesticides are in there bloodstream. Also they secrete pesticides, than you get exposed as well. Not good! Garlic is contraversal for no good reason. It's in the onion family, but is no wear near as toxic. It's been unfairly grouped together. Give the proper dosage and you and your dog will be safe;0) Use fresh raw garlic. The rest are for flavoring your food ahahahaaha Last year was my first year pesticide free. I owe a big thanks to DE. It has many many uses. I've given it as a dewormer in my dogs food. I no longer use it, because garlic is an effective dewormer as well. If you have a flea infestation, rub DE into your dogs coat. Than put some into a sock and tie a not. Put on a dust mask and lightly dust carpets, floors, couches, dog beds, human beds....everywhere. It will 100% irradicate fleas in a couple of weeks. You'll start seeing results in days. After there gone, vacum up the mess. I would only use it for infestations. It gets messy and the dust drys out your dogs skin. I've used it to 100% iradicate bedbugs in my sisters apartment. It took 3 weeks. She does a very light maintanance dust now, because there still in her building. She's been bedbug free for over a year now. Bonus is no roaches and waterbugs;0) You can use it in your basement and attic to get rid of bugs. I use to have tarantulas running around. Yeah I know spiders are good, but not when they bite you when your sleeping. Boy do spider bites hurt! No more spiders in my house ahahahaha You can dust the outside foundaition of your house. Becareful because it can get messy. Try to keep it close to the foundation. Than put 1 cup, 1 gallon of water and 1 tablespoon of dish soap in a pump sprayer. Spray your lawn and everywhere else you want to rid insects. It will kill termites, ants, fleas, beetles......and the list goes on. It's a mechanical killer, so bugs never get immuned to it. As long as it's there, it kills. The rain will wash it away. I apply when I notice ticks around. Than I reapply. I think I applied it 3 or 4 times last year. It works, because without it ticks are all over my yard. Everyone here has had lyme disease already. Thankfully I haven't got it yet and I'm in the woods more than the average person. ALways use food grade! Never use pool grade! Now to complete the program, switch out that toxic lawn fertilizer with animal feed. Pick one! I use ground corn, because it's cheapest. I use corn gluten meal as the weed and feed. It wont let weeds grow and will feed the lawn. You can use ground corn, alfalfa, cottonseed, corn gluten meal, soy, other grains, as well as blood meal and feather meal. Also mulch your grass back into the lawn. These organic fertilizers take about 6 weeks for the microbes to turn it into plant food. Takes longer, but your lawn will be full;0) Now you have no more chemicals in the lawn and your family and dogs can have some fun;0) Isn't it kool that we can start talking about lawn fertilizers;0) I'll update this thread on the effectiveness, on the tick recipes already given. Here's a chart for garlic dosage.

10 to 15 pounds - half a clove
20 to 40 pounds - 1 clove
45 to 70 pounds - 2 cloves
75 to 90 pounds - 2 and a half cloves
100 pounds and over - 3 cloves


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> I use this Richards Organics Naturally Gentle and Safe Flea and Tick Spray 12oz - Cherrybrook before we go hiking. it seems to do a good job of repelling ticks.


Thanks for sharing that link. I used a few essential oils last year, and I will be adding a few that are in that mix. I hope I get something that works on ticks and the dreaded deer flies!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

My PMR supplier recommended this stuff - they have 8 dogs - 7 big dogs and one dachshund, and they say it works very well.

Flea Free Food Supplement ~ Natural Flea, Tick, Mosquito, & Insect Preventative

I am using it now and it seems to be working BUT the fleas aren't really out yet. We don't have ticks in my area.

I put about 1-2 cc in their food every day.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

BOG isn't going to cut it for us this year - the fleas have already been outrageous, so tomorrow I'm going to stop by a pick up Advantage. However, since that doesn't do anything for Ticks and Company, I'm going to use a product called TickedOff! that was mentioned on the Lab board. Seems how I can't find any other product that does anything for ticks, etc. that I can use, I figured this was worth a shot. :wink: I'm hoping it works!!!

Deserving Pets - Holistic, Natural Pet Vitamins


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I have read that Apple Cider Vinegar can be an extremely effective flea repellent. Put a couple of tablespoons into your dog's drinking water and--if you're planning to have them outside for a while--spray them with straight ACV or a 50/50 diluted solution. Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am planning using the DE and also add to the water something call Flea Free. I asked my vet about DE and he told me it was a great and safe product.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I am planning using the DE and also add to the water something call Flea Free. I asked my vet about DE and he told me it was a great and safe product.


That's this, I think? (what I mentioned above)

Flea Free Food Supplement ~ Natural Flea, Tick, Mosquito, & Insect Preventative


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> That's this, I think? (what I mentioned above)
> 
> Flea Free Food Supplement ~ Natural Flea, Tick, Mosquito, & Insect Preventative


Yes, that is what I am getting


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I use Skin So Soft and Eucalyptus oil mixed together in a spray bottle and spray it on before we go out. The last time we had fleas was when we moved into our apartment and I am pretty sure they were already here. I had to launch chemical warfare to get them out but haven't used any chemicals since. I also put a few drops of eucalyptus oil in the steam cleaner when I clean the carpets - which is once a month since I have white carpets. Smells good and keeps the bugs out!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've also heard that Neem Oil is good for repelling fleas, ticks, and mosquitos. While reading product reviews, some people didn't like the smell of it though--so I was hesitant to order it just yet. Here's a link for neem oil uses:

Neem Oil and its uses

Another tip I saw on TV a long time ago: buy an inexpensive flea collar to put inside your sweeper bag or canister--it will kill the fleas/eggs that you sweep up.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll put my two cents in.I kind of like the smell.I us it on my plants, so it's not human grade.I have never used it on my dogs but it sure is good on plant bugs.I ran a green house for my aunt for two years and the neem oil worked better when put in the foggers at night than the harsh chemicals did.Hope this helps.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Herzo. I'm sure that like anything, you just can't overdo it if you don't want the smell to be overwhelming. I think I am going to give it a try.  They make products for dogs that include neem oil, but I will just buy the oil by itself so that I can add a little to their shampoo or add it to water in a spray bottle.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> My PMR supplier recommended this stuff - they have 8 dogs - 7 big dogs and one dachshund, and they say it works very well.
> 
> Flea Free Food Supplement ~ Natural Flea, Tick, Mosquito, & Insect Preventative
> 
> ...


I'm going to give this a try. I also ordered some Natural tick & Flea spray from Mercola.com to hold me over for a month in case it takes that long to work.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've heard really great things about ACV overall as well. I'd like to work it in eventually.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I do use this in the summer while at camp SENTRY® Natural Defense™ - Natural flea, tick and mosquito treatment I think it helps. I mist them a few times throughout the day and eve.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> My vet gave me this recipe:
> 
> Biting Bug Spray
> In a spray bottle combine:
> ...



Thanks for posting this recipe schtuffy. I live in a heavily overpopulated tick infested area and it is highly effective at repelling ticks. It works on skeeters and biting deer flies too;0) It last a couple hours so you have to keep spraying, but it's alot more effective than pesticides. I use lemon eucalyptus instead of eucalyptus and I use a tablespoon instead of a teaspoon. Enjoy the outdoors;0)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> My vet gave me this recipe:
> 
> Biting Bug Spray
> In a spray bottle combine:
> ...


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've used essetion oils and ACV in the past with no luck. I was very excited to find out how well it works on ticks. As long as I keep my dog completely covered, they don't crawl on him. I spray him on top and underneath. Than I use my hand to get it around his muzzel and head. I've had 1 tick on him twice and since I cover him better I get none. Thats down from an average of 7 ticks every outing. One time we hit the mother load of over 50. That was sickuke:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Eep...I found one giant tick on Louis' forehead once, and that was enough to gross me out, let alone 50! Glad the bug spray works. I haven't made it myself since Louis doesn't spend that much time outdoors in the summer. Actually another reason is because I've been lazy about finding the Avon, LOL, shame on me.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I know it is an old post, but I wonder if anyone finally found something that really works for fleas.
I been using DE and ACV, but I just find out fleas in my cats and my Pomeranian. The Boxers I did not check them yet. 
What I should do to get rid of it?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Another question: Which one Avon Skin So Soft do you use? The Bath oil or Body Lotion?


----------

